# Kate Westbrook



## johnwilson

Kate Westbrook is an artist following the professions of painter and musician. Her musical work centres around her career as a vocalist, predominantly with her husband, British composer and bandleader Mike Westbrook's bands. She also works extensively as librettist and doubles as instrumentalist (tenor horn and piccolo)

http://www.y3.com/search-results/479/cooking-games

[Links Removed]


----------

